# ELDC Parking



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi, its a while since I have been on the Forums so apologies if anyone else has posted this information. I live in the area managed by East Lindsey District Council (Moggs Eye, Skeggy, Huttoft Terrac, Woodhall Spa) 

I was reading an article in our local paper about parking within ELDC, they have now started charging in ALL car parks (some were free previously) currently the first hour is now free and you have to pay after that, however there has been a bit of a backlash and the article I read the other day stated that councillors are discussing giving the first 2 hours free and more importantly they are discussing Improving parking facilities for motorhomes 

I will let you know if I see any further info about this.


----------

